# PM1236 3phase motor VFD upgrade



## jonathank (Apr 17, 2012)

Initial power wiring of the VFD




wiring up the VFD for the motor



powering up the motor



mounting and dialing in the pulley



motor mounted and powered up



original 220 lathe wiring



forward and reverse switch



original lathe controls (220)



new 5v control wiring



potentiometer wiring (switching the 2 outside wires reverses the pot)



all wiring done minus the potentiometer



alll the new wiring on commoning blocks



all the wiring on the VFD



control panel back on with potentiometer knob



finished up



heres some videos I mode of my progress
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPxxMprrQLw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jgSEb3TYDg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZO_snyQcfQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YOZHcoSNfQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hNK10rw_mk


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like you have done a fine job.
also appears you have alot less wiring with the new 3 phase stuff, you gotta like that, 

Your going to like having the vari-speed with the VFD


----------



## arvidj (Apr 17, 2012)

Just curious, where did you get the motor and what type is it?


----------



## jonathank (Apr 17, 2012)

*HP*
*                        2*
*RPM*
*                    1750*
*Frame*
*                        56C*
*Phase*
*                         3*
*Voltage*
*                208-230/460*
*Service Factor*
*                     1.15*
*Full Load Amp*
*                  6.84/3.42*
*Hertz*
*                     60*
*Efficiency*
*                    76.0%*
*Enclosure*
*       Totally Enclosed*
*Overload*
*                     None*
*Rotation*
*               Reversible*
*Shaft Size*
*                      5/8”*
*Weight*
*                  48 LBS*
*Warranty*
*                24 Months*

*NEW 2 HP 1750 RPM 56C FRAME 208/230/460 Volt Totally Enclosed Fan  Cooled  Three Phase Electric Motor. Removable Base, Inverter Duty(5:1  VT/2:1 CT*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290686153940&_trksid=p2992.m753


----------



## jonathank (Apr 17, 2012)

One issue I ran in to with this upgrade was the placement of the power wiring box on the motor. It sits on the bottom side of the motor when in place on the lathe and I had to make a flat cover to get it to fit...If I had it to do over, I would have payed more attention to where the wiring box is located when I was motor shopping.


----------

